# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  20 GA for ducks

## Dama dama

Is a 20ga a viable option these days given lead is banned?  Is steel shot ammo reasonable available?

----------


## huntee

yeah mate young fella uses 20g hes shot parrys and ducks u just have to call im in to get in range

----------


## Sidetrack

Absolutely. Known a few that switched to 20g. Specifically the Benelli M2 semi. Shoot it all day.

----------


## mikee

yes

----------


## TeRei

> Absolutely. Known a few that switched to 20g. Specifically the Benelli M2 semi. Shoot it all day.


Smack on a Patternmaster out front and they go down easily out to 40m.This is on river pheasants.

----------


## kotuku

GSPFused  20g P/Aa for most of the 15yrs ive known him and he consistently dropped everything from quail to canadas. only recently switched to 12g due to scarcity of 20g steel loads altho lately he has considered switching back when we spoke.

----------


## GDMP

20 Gauge steel shells are becoming much more common in NZ over the past couple of years, so it would be a viable option nowadays.The more that use the 20 the greater the available choice of ammo will hopefully become.

----------


## huntee

had no problems getting steel shot theres good supply  at all retailers

----------


## Dama dama

Thanks for the replies team.  Sounds like a 20ga could definitely be a goer.

----------

